# pre heresy colour schemes



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

i was going to put together a set of marines from flight of the eisenstein, garro and crew but cant find any definitive pre heresy colour schemes for death guard etc. any ideas or even better pictures would be much appreciated. and il post the pics as soon as iv done the minis


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Death guard for pre heresy are an off white, mostly very light grey/white armor with light green trim.

I plan on using this for my Faux-Heresy Death Guard as well.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

i was planning to do a diorama, garro and the other survivors along with dorn and some proto inquisition types.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Sounds very cool. Please keep us updated.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

im guessing youve read the book. for the most obvious answer to a picture is the cover for _The Flight of the Einstein_. It has pre heresy death guard on it and imperial fists. death guard used mainly a white-ish color with green trims. from my understanding of reading certain sites and the cover, imperial fists are practically the same. if youre gonna do a diorama including decius im guessing that guy with the power fist on the cover of the book is supposed to be him.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

yeah iv read the HH books but the covers arent really clear especially the cover of flight of the eisestien, but off white and pale green should look ok.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/search/label/deathguard
this site has a really nice pre heresy deathguard you may get some ideas from


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

You can also go to the GW Au site. They have some mini's painted in pre-heresy schemes for each of the legions. Not sure if their all correct, but they seem the same as what I've read about.


----------



## Ferrus Manus 93 (Apr 17, 2008)

the horus heresy collected visions has the PH colours of all the legions in the front but is £30


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

col44mag said:


> http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/search/label/deathguard
> this site has a really nice pre heresy deathguard you may get some ideas from


Bell of Lost Souls is frigging awesome.They've done so much for the hobby, esp the Pre-Heresy stuff.


----------



## The Lions Sword (May 16, 2008)

Decius isn't the Death Guard with the power fist on the cover of flight of the eisenstien. If you go to the black library website and look at the full picture of the cover you will see a champion of Nurgle that both the death guard and imperial fists are fighting against. The nurgle champion is Decius.


----------

